# What Canon Settings do you RP In?



## Limedragon27 (Jul 16, 2020)

Let's face it, while it's often fun, generic scenes can be a little bit bland. I've been meaning to expand my horizons. However, while I d make human/humanoid characters, I highly prefer RPing anthropomorphic characters, this means my options are rather limited. What kind of canon settings do you often use in sessions?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 16, 2020)

Dark, dystopian, war filled, mostly urban. I like it gritty.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 16, 2020)

I never use cannon settings because the joy of writing for me is coming up with my own worlds and stories. Nothing beats building your own world that is unique. 

But... if you do want to go on a cannon setting I have seen everything people write about every sort of popular world (star wars, star trek, lotr....) and any sort of game world (sonic, fnaf Pokémon....)


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 16, 2020)

Well, in terms of canon, it can vary at times. I've never really used a specific reference, like to any game or movie, but I have used scenarios. Some of those scenarios revolve around military, dystopia, modern, sci-fi, (rarely), and some others. Sometimes I set the pace for people with small little suggestions like an arctic, barren environment with a mission, referencing military. Other times it can be knee-deep in the zombie apocalypse, with a  twist of the zombies mutating with each day, exposure to elements changing the biological configuration of the virus's DNA, which mutates them in a sense. The one I've been meaning to try out for the longest is a story based plot of a illegal drift racer who had retired from drifting and street racing, but is brought out of retirement when his friend offers him a challenge. He goes out to spectate only, but falls for a guy who happened to drive one of the best looking Mustang BOSS 302s there. He races him, realizes at the end that he is a cop, but it's too late. He's sent to holding and his car is impounded. And the plot that I had for that was based off of my old stories I made when I was 15 and bored. Or sometimes, I see what my partner likes to do, and we'll slowly do storybuilding there. Storybuilding is by far the best one there, since you make an idea entirely out of scratch, building along the characters and other abstract details along the way. It's what makes a plot unique, and different for each person, almost like a fingerprint. Everyone's different in tastes and preferences, which is why role-play storybuilding with various users gets really spicy at times!


----------



## Limedragon27 (Jul 16, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Well, in terms of canon, it can vary at times. I've never really used a specific reference, like to any game or movie, but I have used scenarios. Some of those scenarios revolve around military, dystopia, modern, sci-fi, (rarely), and some others. Sometimes I set the pace for people with small little suggestions like an arctic, barren environment with a mission, referencing military. Other times it can be knee-deep in the zombie apocalypse, with a  twist of the zombies mutating with each day, exposure to elements changing the biological configuration of the virus's DNA, which mutates them in a sense. The one I've been meaning to try out for the longest is a story based plot of a illegal drift racer who had retired from drifting and street racing, but is brought out of retirement when his friend offers him a challenge. He goes out to spectate only, but falls for a guy who happened to drive one of the best looking Mustang BOSS 302s there. He races him, realizes at the end that he is a cop, but it's too late. He's sent to holding and his car is impounded. And the plot that I had for that was based off of my old stories I made when I was 15 and bored. Or sometimes, I see what my partner likes to do, and we'll slowly do storybuilding there. Storybuilding is by far the best one there, since you make an idea entirely out of scratch, building along the characters and other abstract details along the way. It's what makes a plot unique, and different for each person, almost like a fingerprint. Everyone's different in tastes and preferences, which is why role-play storybuilding with various users gets really spicy at times!





Jaredthefox92 said:


> Dark, dystopian, war filled, mostly urban. I like it gritty.



I meant canon setting as in from a form of media, as in a video game/movie/tv show franchise. Not specific rp settings like general apocalyptic or fantasy. Interesting you mentioned zombie apocalypse though, I had an idea for a setting that the apocalypse was brought on not by a virus, but by a highly evolved lab-made brain parasite that can infect any species, and the saliva of the zombie contained the eggs to create more spawn in potential hosts.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 16, 2020)

Limedragon27 said:


> I meant canon setting as in from a form of media, as in a video game/movie/tv show franchise. Not specific rp settings like general apocalyptic or fantasy. Interesting you mentioned zombie apocalypse though, I had an idea for a setting that the apocalypse was brought on not by a virus, but by a highly evolved lab-made brain parasite that can infect any species, and the saliva of the zombie contained the eggs to create more spawn in potential hosts.



Wow, that is a good one! I like the way that is formatted! Apologies for my lack of understanding there, but I'm glad you clarified that pal!


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 16, 2020)

Darkest Dungeon. Totally.
Or any games/movies with eldritch cosmic horror, for that matter.
Recently I've been pretty fascinated by those "great old ones"... mostly for their unimaginable appearance (and sometimes, names too).
So I can be a damnable monstrosity to murder everyone lol.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 16, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Darkest Dungeon. Totally.
> Or any games/movies with eldritch cosmic horror, for that matter.
> Recently I've been pretty fascinated by those "great old ones"... mostly for their unimaginable appearance (and sometimes, names too).
> So I can be a damnable monstrosity to murder everyone lol.



Hehe! That's for sure!


----------



## Anon_the_human (Jul 16, 2020)

My canon settings is where a world where Digimon, Pokemon, Breath of The Wild characters, Star fox characters (all of them including star wolf), undertale, deltarune and humans live. It's a trouble free world where they make vaccines, and a whole lot of money, plus it's ruled by one person only. In the city where the furs mainly lie at, they can open up shops, work areas, even in the suburban/rural areas as the city is welcoming a lot of work and technology, however, the phones are still the old style where you can only text and call besides of browsing facebook, instagram, etc on the smartphones. The vast majority of jobs include: construction, al the way to janitor services where minimum wage is $15.50 an hour. For the jobs, a highschool diploma, and a college education are required, however, if you are in the midst of obtaining one or the other, you can still work there, however you'll be limited to certain areas of the job, such as: if you are obtaining a Criminal Justice degree, you can only work as a janitor or a dispatcher for the police department.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 17, 2020)

Anon_the_human said:


> My canon settings is where a world where Digimon, Pokemon, Breath of The Wild characters, Star fox characters (all of them including star wolf), undertale, deltarune and humans live. It's a trouble free world where they make vaccines, and a whole lot of money, plus it's ruled by one person only. In the city where the furs mainly lie at, they can open up shops, work areas, even in the suburban/rural areas as the city is welcoming a lot of work and technology, however, the phones are still the old style where you can only text and call besides of browsing facebook, instagram, etc on the smartphones. The vast majority of jobs include: construction, al the way to janitor services where minimum wage is $15.50 an hour. For the jobs, a highschool diploma, and a college education are required, however, if you are in the midst of obtaining one or the other, you can still work there, however you'll be limited to certain areas of the job, such as: if you are obtaining a Criminal Justice degree, you can only work as a janitor or a dispatcher for the police department.



Interesting!


----------



## Anon_the_human (Jul 17, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Interesting!


Thank you.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 17, 2020)

Anon_the_human said:


> Thank you.



No problem pal!


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Jul 17, 2020)

I find it more rewarding to build a world around the characters who are in it. You can't do that as effectively with a roleplay centered around Pokemon or some other property because there are already ground rules that have been established within that series. You can choose to break those rules of course, but if that's the case, why not go the extra mile and build your own?

This doesn't mean I'm opposed to roleplaying in such settings, but the ones I enjoyed participating in the most were unique _because_ they did not rely on an existing franchise. Weaving your own world has its benefits, and you can form the rules to suit your needs and make your storytelling more effective. Some of the ones I took part in even ignored expected norms for specific time periods. One favorite of mine that I participated in years ago had a stereotypical futuristic setting, but was based in the *1960's *while retaining the customs and fashion of that decade. Custom built worlds could be derivative and borrow from other sources, but even when this is implicated, I've always found it to be much more enjoyable than going with an established canon from an existing series or world.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 17, 2020)

Limedragon27 said:


> I meant canon setting as in from a form of media, as in a video game/movie/tv show franchise. Not specific rp settings like general apocalyptic or fantasy. Interesting you mentioned zombie apocalypse though, I had an idea for a setting that the apocalypse was brought on not by a virus, but by a highly evolved lab-made brain parasite that can infect any species, and the saliva of the zombie contained the eggs to create more spawn in potential hosts.



Other than in the fandoms, I prefer my own setting. My Sonic fandom story is dark and war based. I have Warhammer characters who are mostly Chaos and outside of the Imperium.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jul 17, 2020)

Brainwashed, awakening, change, nostalgia, dystopia, loss and gain.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 17, 2020)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> Brainwashed, awakening, change, nostalgia, dystopia, loss and gain.



Very interesting! Sounds like good ideas!


----------



## Skittles (Jul 17, 2020)

Started off in Warcraft universe. But I usually use my own setting these days. More freedom and creativity to expand upon it. Plus I want to use it as a tabletop setting eventually.


----------



## The-Courier (Jul 17, 2020)

Usually, I'll take the characters given to me and come up with a setting that would best fit the narrative of all of them combined. I don't mind playing any one setting as long as I'm familiar with it.
As for established canon settings? I definitely like doing Warhammer 40k.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 17, 2020)

World of Warcraft and Final Fantasy are two big ones for me.  I'm working on setting up a Star Wars RP though, but it's not ready to post here yet...


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jul 17, 2020)

It varies and although I don't RP as much, since I only do descriptive RPs and don't actively search anymore, it usually depends.

I have my own canon settings that are themed in the following settings: Fantasy Medieval(Main), Sci-fi (More of a spin-off to Fantasy, since it reuses some characters), "Pirate timey" and apocalypse themed. (Excludes any "canon" multiple timelines)
But the general rules of setting is: Anthromorphic animal characters, in some cases things like humans can show up, although if the other person doesn't like them then they don't exist or were wiped out.
The above settings are either used as a template, so they can have fresh lore on them if needed, or y'know build off what's currently there.

I'd be lying if I said I didn't do canon settings from games, but at the same time I haven't done any recently.
I have however done canon settings from Beastars recently. It's actually quite fun ngl.


But ideally, building the world and lore is more fun from scratch, that's why I enjoy creating unique characters and putting them in their own worlds, sometimes combining them in the same world mostly because I like to have a 'main hub' kind of area, but anything in there isn't canon, and sometimes I like to imagine how some would interact with each other. 
I also like the idea of sometimes being able to 'reuse' some characters, for example I have a character who in my Medieval is a knight who works closely with the king with wars and planning, but in a modern setting he's a high ranking officer in the military; in otherwords I like to have characters that can be flexible and adaptable to other themes IF needed, but never shoehorning them in.


----------

